# 84 Jeep CJ7



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's the deal...….

My buddy will sell a 84 Jeep CJ7 Hardtop that has been sitting for many years. It has been in his garage or on his covered patio.
He has a 67 Jeep that he built and has lost interest in the 84 CJ7...…

Here's what I know:
He paid $3600 years ago
The Jeep is complete. Everything is there, but it is a project.
5 speed Manual
258 inline 6 engine, and another ($500) running 258 to go in it.
Factory air conditioning
New $500 Trailquest 20 gallon gas tank
New $500 exhaust system
Power steering
Tilt wheel
$2000 in Poison Spider body panels, including rock sliders, back quarter panels and front fenders.

$4000...…….PM me if interested and I will give you his contact info.....


----------

